# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vraag

## Iemand

ik en mijn vriend hebben de nacht van zondag op zaterdag naar bed geweest met elkaar (op zich niks verkeerd) maar we hebben geen condoom gebruikt...
hij is 3X klaargekomen.. (op hetzelfde moment er eigenlijk compleet niet aan gedacht)
en zaterdagmiddag (gisteren)omstreeks 4 uur beseften we dat we geen condoom hebben gebruikt, we zijn direct naar een apotheker gereden (meerdere zelfs) maar die waren op zaterdagmiddag gesloten.. 
ondertussen zijn we al zondag.. en weet ik totaal niet meer waar mijn hoofd staat.. 
dat het kan dat ik zwanger zal zijn besef ik wel.. maar of het wel degelijk zo zal zijn  :Frown: ? geen idee.. Wat moet ik begod gaan doen  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi,

Even een vraag maar ik snap het verhaal niet zo goed.
Je schrijft dat je de nacht van zondag op zaterdag naar bed bent geweest met je vriend.
Waarschijnlijk moet dit zijn: zaterdag op zondag nacht????
Vervolgens schrijf je dat je een zaterdagmiddag erachter kwam dat je zonder condoom hebt gevreeen. Maar als je zaterdag op zondag nacht sex heb gehad, hoe kun je dan een zaterdagmiddag bedenken dat je geen condoom hebt gebruikt???
Bedoel je soms dat je vorige week zaterdag op zondag nacht sex hebt gehad???
En dat je er nu gisteren pas achter bent gekomen dat het zonder condoom was???

Als je onveilig hebt gevreeen zijn er toch nog een aantal manieren om een eventuele zwangerschap te voorkomen. 
bijvoorbeeld: morning-after middelen in de vorm van een pillenkuur of een spiraal laten zetten zijn hiervoor de aangewezen middelen. Ze zorgen ervoor dat een bevrucht eitje niet kan innestelen in de baarmoeder.
De morning-afterpil zal waarschijnlijk in jou geval niet veel meer uithalen, want volgens mij moet je die pil binnen twaalf uur nadat je onveilige sex hebt gehad innemen.
Je schrijft dat je bij meerdere apotheken ben geweest, maar dat die allemaal dicht zaten. Maar in het weekend is er altijd wel een dienstdoende apotheek open. (waar moeten de mensen die in het weekend bij de dienstdoende huisarts komen anders hun medicijnen halen als de arts ze voorschrijft????)
Je kan natuurlijk ook morgen even langs je huisarts gaan en hem vragen wat te doen.
Ik wens je in ieder geval heeeeel veel succes.
Laat nog even weten hoe en wat je gaat doen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

het was vrijdag, zaterdag, zondag (sorry  :Frown: ) ben er gewoon gans door in de war.
maarja ik en mijn vriend zijn 18 en de apotheek van wacht was een serieus eind van bij ons..

----------


## Déylanna

Het hoeft natuurlijk niet zo te zijn dat je nu opeens zwanger bent, maar de kans is natuurlijk wel groot als je zonder anticonceptie gaat vrijen.
Ik denk dat als je twijfelt beter even langs de huisarts kan gaan en hem/haar te vragen wat te doen. Gebruik jij zelf dan geen pil, of iets dergelijks.
Misschien verstandig om daar eens met je huisarts over te hebben. Want ook al gebruik je wel altijd een condoom tijdens het vrijen, een condoom alleen is nog niet veilig genoeg om een zwangerschap tegen te gaan.

liefs
déy

----------


## Iemand

welja van mijn ouders mag ik niet aan de pil enzo
enja het was vlugger gebeurd dan we eigenlijk gedacht hadden..
op de site van norlevo kon je die schijf instellen en zien of die morning after pil eventueel nog zou werken, en desnoods wagen we het eerst daarop.. om nog vlug morgenochtend die pil te slikken
en daarna afwachten..
heeft er iemand ervaring met zo'n pil?

enkel nu heb ik redelijk wat krampen langs mijn linkerkant van mijn onderbuik.. hoe het komt heb ik geen idee van, zou het enigszins door die sex te maken hebben?

----------


## Déylanna

Dat je nu pijn in de onderbuik hebt kan misschien komen omdat je vriend te hard tegen de baarmoedermond heeft gestoten, maar het kan ook betekenen dat je menstruatie dwarszit.
Je schrijft dat je van je moeder niet aan de pil mag. Waarom niet? Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar vind ze je nog te jong voor de pil? Weet ze dat je sexueel actief bent? 
Als ze dat wel weet waarom mag je dan niet aan de pil?

liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Iemand

hey 
ik ben 18 
en ik mag geen sex hebben van mijn ouders (nogtans ze zijn niet van vreemde origine ofzo, maar enkel serieus overbezorgd enzo )
straks komt mijn vriend met een morning afterpil
het zal nipt 72 uur zijn.. 

maar ik voel me al de ganse dag mottig, m'n buik doet eigenaardig raar en het is alsof ik steeds zou moeten overgeven  :Frown:

----------


## Iemand

een halfuurtje geleden de morning after pil geslikt.. 
ben lijksbleek en voel me nog slechter dan voordien.. 
ik ben doodongerust en bang  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Dat je je eigen nog slechter dan voorheen voelt, kan komen door de morning after pil die je hebt genomen. De bijwerkingen van die pil zijn onder anderen:
Gevoelige of pijnlijke borsten, onregelmatige bloedingen, braken, doorbraakbloedingen, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, pijn in de onderbuik, misselijk, en vermoeidheid. 
Ik hoop dat de pil zijn werk doet, en dat je je eigen snel beter voelt.
Heel veel sterkte, meid!!

liefs en een knuffel,
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

voelde me inderdaad gisteren enorm slecht
enorm misselijk enzo, 
en gisteren en vandaag redelijk wat krampen gehad,
ahw mijn buik constant tegen trekt..
al heb ik wel geen bloedingen  :Frown:

----------


## Iemand

weet er soms iemand 
wanneer je ongesteld wordt als je de morning after pil hebt geslikt?
ik heb die maandag geslikt en ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden

----------


## Déylanna

Het kan zijn dat door de morning after pil je menstruatie deze maand helemaal uitblijft. Hoe is het verder met je? Voel je je eigen al weer wat beter?

----------


## Iemand

ik voel me weer helemaal gewoon, zoals ik anders de dagen passeer..
niet meer misselijk enzo, geen krampen meer niks meer.. 
wel serieus ongerust, dat ik misschien toch zwanger zou zijn enzo  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Waarom doe je dan niet gewoon een zwangerschapstest?
Of ga even langs je huisarts. Misschien is die onrust wel voor niets.
Kijk eens op www.ikbenzwanger.com. Daar kun je een online zwangerschapstest doen. Misschien heb je er wat aan.
Op zich helpt een morning after pil wel als je hem maar op tijd slikt.
Heb jij hem wel op tijd geslikt, of was al te laat?
Je hebt bij de morning after pil uiterlijk 72 uur de tijd om hem in te nemen.
De pil werkt echter het best als deze binnen 12 uur na de onbeschermde geslachtsgemeenschap wordt ingenomen.

----------


## Iemand

wel de nacht van vrijdag op zaterdag hebben we onveilige sex gehad (02.00u)
dus: zaterdag, zondag, en de maandag (avond rond 6u) heb ik die pil geslikt.. 

waarom nog geen zwangerschapstest : bang voor het resultaat denk ik,

----------


## Iemand

Symptomen Uw antwoord Punten 
Gespannen borsten geen 0 
Bloedverlies geen 0 
Kramp geen 0 
Donkere tepels geen 0 
Vermoeidheid beetje 1 
Misselijkheid geen 0 
Vaak plassen geen 0 
Rommelende darmen beetje 1 
Stijging in temperatuur geen 0 
Uitblijven menstruatie ja 2 
Uw totaal 4

----------


## Déylanna

Dat je bang bent voor het resultaat van de test kan ik me heel goed voorstellen.
Maar alles is toch beter dan in die spanning te blijven zitten?
Als blijkt dat die test negatief is, dan is die spanning die je hebt misschien ook weg en komt je menstruatie dan wel op gang. 
Ik denk dat het in ieder geval niet verstandig is om te blijven wachten in alle onzekerheid.

Qua morning after pil ben je wel binnen die 72 uur gebleven. Maar nogmaals, die pil doet beter zijn werk als je het binnen 12 uur had genomen.
Maar je schrijft dat je een maandag avond om 6 uur die pil hebt geslikt. Maar de morning after pil bestaat uit twee pillen.....
De eerste pil neem je uiterlijk binnen 72 in, en de tweede pil neem je twaalf uur later in.
Hoeveel heb je er genomen???????

----------


## Iemand

het was Norlevo, 
en dat waren vroeger 2 pillen van 0,75 mg.. en nu is dat 1 pil van 1,5mg
als je via deze link http://norlevo.besins.be/ zie je de foto van het plastiekje waar er maar 1 pil in zit..

----------


## Déylanna

Oké,sorry, ik dacht dat het nog steeds om twee pillen ging. (ik loop denk ik wat achter in de tijd  :Smile:  )
Maar hoe dan ook, blijf niet in die spanning zitten. Laat eens na je kijken door je huisarts. Praat anders gewoon eens met je ouder. Lieverd, je bent al 18. Volwassen genoeg om je eigen keuzes te kunnen nemen, lijkt mij.
Ik snap best dat je moeder overbezorgd is. Maar het is toch juist alleen maar gerustellender voor haar als ze weet dat haar dochter aan de pil is. Ze kan toch hoe dan ook wel verwachten dat een meid van 18 op een zekere dag toch wel aan sex begint?
En als die dochter dan ook nog eens niet aan de pil is, dan vraagt ze om problemen.
Ik bedoel dit echt niet negatief of zo hoor, maar je snapt toch wel wat ik probeer te zeggen??

Liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Iemand

ik heb het gisteren nog proberen op te smijten, omdat het zo'n bespreking was op tv.. en ze zei van moest jij ooit zwanger zijn, dan gaat dat kind weg, en houden doe je niet want je bent zelf nog een kind enzo.. en je bent nog veel te jong om sex te hebben enzo.. 
nu durf ik het helemaal niet meer te zeggen.. en ja m'n vriend wilt het ook niet moest er toch een kindje van komen.. nu word ik knettergek natuurlijk  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Nou, ik schrik er eerlijk gezegd van hoe je moeder reageerde.
Nogmaals, ik snap dat ze bezorgd is over haar dochter, en dat ze het allerbeste voor je wil, maar om nou te zeggen dat je het kind weg moet doen als blijkt dat jij ooit zwanger zou zijn, en dat ze je verbied om sex te hebben vind ik wel heel ver gaan. Als jij nou een jaar of zestien zou zijn geweest dan zou ik het volkomen met haar eens zijn, maar je bent verdorrie 18!!!!!!!!!!
Wat als jij nou al op je eigen had gewoont? Wat dan? Dan heeft ze toch ook niet te verbieden dat je sex hebt. of wel dan?
Ik heb eigenlijk best medelijden met je, weet je dat?
En ik bedoel het echt niet negatief, maar ik schrik van haar reactie.
En je vriend........Hij wil wel sex met je, maar als je zijn kind draagt geeft hij niet thuis!!!!
Waar hebben we het over, zeg. Hoe oud is je vriend eigenlijk? En woont hij ook nog bij zijn ouders?

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

we wonen beiden nog bij onze ouders, 
mijn moeder is echt heel streng, ze wil zelfs niet dat ik sex heb, of naar mijn vriend ga (dus moet ik dat in het geniep doen enzo en daar steeds over liegen)
en bijvoorbeeld aan de pil enzo mag ik niet van haar.. 

mijn vriend is 20 enja hij wil nu geen kinderen, en dat zegt hij ook tegen iedereen, zoals nu zegt hij ook tegen zijn vrienden van ja t'kan zijn dat mijn vriendin zwanger is maar dan moet ik het kind niet.. maar hij blijft wel dagelijks bezig over kinderen enzo.. en dat is nogal pijnlijk dan.. 

mijn moeder is ahw overbezorgd, en als ik over sex begin ofzo dan wordt die razend en is het ruzie daarvoor.. 
zoals ook, sex hebben moet in het geniep, naar mijn vriend gaan ook.. 

en alleen gaan wonen mag ik niet van haar.. en ik begin op 1juli werken bij de politie enja ik mag ook niet mijn geld houden enzo, ik moet het afgeven enzo.. 

en natuurlijk zoals over dit, kan ik niet praten met mijn ouders.. ze wordt razend en mja dan is het terug ruzie..

----------


## Déylanna

Sorry hoor, maar ik walg echt als ik zo jou verhaal lees.
Je mag geen sex, je mag niet naar je vriend, je mag niet aan de pil, je mag niet op jezelf wonen, en je moet ook nog eens je eigen verdiende geld afgeven!!!!
Wat ik me nu sterk afvraag is hoe oud zij zelf dan wel niet was voordat ze aan een relatie begon, en aan sex ging doen? Heeft ze zelf soms gewacht totdat ze veertig was!!!
Ik snap zoiets echt niet, hoor. Heeft ze er ooit weleens aangedacht dat ze op haar manier alleen maar ervoor zorgt dat je juist gaat liegen??
Mijn moeder was ook bezorgd over mij toen ik mijn eerste vriendje kreeg, en aan sex ging doen. Ik was toen net zestien. Ze is zelfs met mij meegegaan naar de dokter om de pil te gaan halen, en dat vond ik ontzettend fijn. 
Het is vrij normaal als je rond die tijd een vriend krijgt waarmee je verder gaat dan alleen maar een beetje zoenen. Zeker als je, zoals jij, al achtien bent. 
Ze moet eens leren accepteren dat je volwassen bent, en niet meer dat kleine meisje van weleer bent. Ze moet accepteren dat kleine meisjes groot worden!!!
En wat je vriend betreft: dat hij nog geen kinderen wil, dat kan ik best begrijpen. Hij is immers ook nog maar twintig. Maar om nou te zeggen dat hij het kind niet moet als blijkt dat je zwanger bent, vind ik zeer kinderachtig overkomen. Als hij geen kinderen wilt dat had hij na moeten denken voordat hij onveilig met jou ging vrijen. Als blijkt dat jij wel zwanger bent dan vind ik dat jou vriend ook zijn verantwoordelijkheid moet nemen. 
Maar goed, we lopen nu wel heel erg op de feiten vooruit. De kans dat je niet zwanger bent is natuurlijk ook nog aanwezig. En je weet.......er is maar één manier om erachter te komen of je daadwerkelijk zwanger bent. Doe gewoon een test, lieverd.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

ik zal misschien vandaag een test halen, 
weliswaar met een 'bang' hartje.. 
ik wordt er knettergek van.. 
niet weten wat ik wil van resultaat: positief of negatief
niet weten of die map gewerkt heeft.. 
niet weten of mijn vriend het zou houden of niet, al neigt hij naar niet  :Frown: 
wil ik het wel weten wat het resultaat zal zijn :'(

----------


## Déylanna

Ik kan goed begrijpen dat je het resultaat niet wil weten, maar vergeet niet dat je, als je helemaal niet ongesteld wordt, je er toch aan zal moeten geloven.
Zet gewoon even je gedachten op zij, en doe die test. Nogmaals, het is ook niet goed voor je als je zolang in die spanning blijft zitten. Je maakt jezelf alleen maar gek met al die gedachten, dat moet je zeker niet doen!!
Ik kan je niet verplichten om een test of zo te doen, maar het lijkt me toch echt wel verstandig. De keuze is aan jou........
Als ik in jou schoenen zou staan dan zou ik dolgraag willen weten of ik zwanger zou zijn of niet. Wat wou je dan doen?? Wachten tot dat je vanzelf een keer ongesteld wordt en je ondertussen gek maken met allerlei gedachten?? Lijkt me echt niet verstandig, vind je wel?? Hoelang ben je nu al niet ongesteld geweest?? Weet je dat misschien??

Déy

----------


## Iemand

normaal moest ik op 26 april ongesteld zijn.. en op 28 april heb ik die morning after pil genomen.. 
en nu ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden  :Frown:

----------


## Iemand

als je de map geslikt hebt, hoelang kan je menstruatie dan nog uitblijven?  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb even voor je op het internet gezocht hoelang het kan duren voordat je menstruatie weer opgang komt na het slikken van de morning after pil.
Het volgende stukje heb ik gevonden:

"De eerst volgende menstruatie kan soms eerder, soms later komen en heviger zijn dan normaal. Mocht de menstruatie langer dan vijf dagen uitblijven na de verwachte menstruatie datum of veel lichter zijn dan normaal, dan is er een kans dat de morning after pil niet goed heeft gewerkt. Het is dan raadzaam een zwangerschapstest te doen. Als de test negatief is, maar de menstruatie blijft nog een week uit, doe dan nog een zwangerschapstest."
(bron: drogistensite.nl)

Dus als ik het stukje goed begrijp zou je, ondanks die morning after pil, nu zo onderhand toch wel ongesteld moeten zijn/worden.
Maar of je daadwerkelijk nu zwanger zal zijn, dat betwijfel ik. Je bent immers pas zes dagen overtijd, en als jij zo in de stress zit, dan kan de menstruatie natuurlijk ook uitblijven.

----------


## Iemand

ik zal morgen om een test gaan en die samen met mijn vriend doen, wanneer ik resultaat heb zal ik het laten weten.. 
al ben ik al op van de zenuwen, en bang voor de reactie van mijn vriend  :Frown: 
dank je voor het opzoeken

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb het graag voor je gedaan, lieverd.
Heel veel sterkte morgen en ik hoop voor je dat de test morgen goed voor je zal uitpakken. Ik zal voor je duimen. Succes!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

dank je! 
nu maar afwachten wat de test zal opleveren :$

----------


## Iemand

deze middag een test gedaan rond 15h
en die toonde aan: niet zwanger.. 
nu maar afwachten op mijn maandstonden

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je de test uiteindelijk toch heb gedaan.
Goed van je, meid.
En ik ben natuurlijk heel blij voor je dat de test negatief was.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

dank je
nu maar afwachten

----------


## Iemand

is het mogelijk dat ik nog steeds mijn menstruatie niet heb?
ik begin er toch wel wat paniekerig rond te worden

ik heb wel massa's veel pijn in mijn linkerkant van mijn onderbuik

----------


## Déylanna

Heey,

Ik heb eens voor je op het internet gekeken wanneer je precies je menstruatie kan verwachten na een mornig after pil, maar bijna alle sites schrijven dat je ongeveer vijf dagen na je oorspronkelijke menstruatiedatum gewoon ongesteld moet worden. 
Het kan natuurlijk ook zo zijn dat je menstruatie weg blijft doordat je teveel in de stess zit omdat je bang bent om zwanger te zijn.
Wees eens wat minder met je menstruatie bezig, misschien helpt het en komt je menstruatie alsnog op gang. Ik denk hoe dan ook dat als je deze week nog steeds je menstruatie niet hebt, je er wel heel verstandig aan doet om even langs je huisarts te gaan. Ik wil je niet ongerust maken, maar je hebt natuurlijk vrij laat de morning after pil genomen.....En hoe later je hem neemt, hoe minder goed hij zijn werk kan doen...
Kijk gewoon deze week even aan en ga anders gewoon even langs de huisarts. Je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat je huisarts tegen je ouders door gaat vertellen dat jij bent geweest, want dat mag hij niet. Hij moet alles wat hij met jou bespreekt geheimhouden tegen iedereen, dus ook tegen je ouders.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Iemand

heb nu nogmaals een test gedaan vandaag 
en die bleek weer negatief... 
dus nu maar afwachten tot ik ongesteld word..

----------


## Iemand

gisteren bij mijn vriend na de (veilige) sex 
kreeg ik enorme buikpijn en kon ik amper recht zitten.. 
al strompelend mijn kledij aangedaan en naar het toilet geweest.. 
geen bloed ofzo.. 
dan maar wat gaan zitten op een heel rare en rustige manier die zo min mogelijk pijn deed.. 
maar toch kon ik het uitschreeuwen van de pijn.. na een uurtje of 3 was dit terug over..

----------

